# kings in lil man



## SteelieArm14

Hey guys im heading up to the lil man this weekend and just curious if they are gitting early kings. Ive never fished before so any decent access points would be fantastic. pm welcome. thanks in advance.


----------



## noshow

Went tubing last weekend on the little man and saw at least a dozen from the weir down to Manistee stronach bridge.


----------



## llpof

Oh, it's on like *Fire*, took my tube down and left *cordwood stacks* at the tailout of every hole. I'll post some pic's of my buds Larry and Moe torpedoing some releases...


----------



## Benz

*cordwood*


----------



## SALMOTRUTTA

SteelieArm14 said:


> Hey guys im heading up to the lil man this weekend and just curious if they are gitting early kings. Ive never fished before so any decent access points would be fantastic. pm welcome. thanks in advance.


Your signature would be good advice to all the flossers that line the banks of the LM for them early kangs.


----------



## SteelieArm14

SALMOTRUTTA said:


> Your signature would be good advice to all the flossers that line the banks of the LM for them early kangs.


 
Ha ha thats what i heard. we will be fishing skein.


----------



## plugger

This thread won't be complete until we hear someone got their dorber bent!


----------



## SteelieArm14

No dorbers.


----------



## llpof

Really? Heck I saw Dorbers there in the spring.


----------



## SALMOTRUTTA

W W Griggs got bent.


----------



## Trout King

Brown yarn is the best, lol. 
Realistically get way off the beateb path to find biters. Dont plan on winning many battles in that river.


----------



## limpinglogan

"Realistically get way off the beaten path to find biters. Don't plan on winning many battles in that river."

TK is correct...

River Kings are infamous for their lock jaw...these LM fish seem to be have the most locked of all lock jaws...

IF you get a biter and that is a pretty big IF...you now have a fresh 15Lb super pissed off king in tight quarters with lots of wood. Most battles end in only seconds with your line wrapped around a stump and the fish you had fished all day and worked so hard to get to bite is back in the hole with you bait hanging out of its mouth. You are left re-tying on the bank asking your self if it is even possible to land one in there.


----------



## SteelieArm14

Yea we cancelled the trip now. my buddy went up there yesterday and said it was very slow. he didnt get one biter but the guys he was with hooked a few force feeding.


----------



## Deadeye Mike

Why not try fire tiger rapalas, rebels and other diving pencil/minnow imitators? It works in other rivers in the area. Be careful of the snags. Behind big rocks in deeper water is magic! Big Manistee especially!


----------



## Deadeye Mike

Try any diving stick baits in fire tiger. Behind big rocks in deeper water is the spot.


----------



## swaprat

serious L-m for kings? only ones that really get landed there have Indian spears in them. to bad you can't cast and line them with rapala's river is to small across it is like three foot across once your in the river fishing.  casting to stacked up king oh boy :nono:


----------



## fish_AK

The lm is a tough one for leagally hooking fish. Theyre tough to land as well. I can be done tho. Just takes time, patience and allot of tackle.

Sent from my PC36100 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## diztortion

I've caught plenty of legal kangs in the LM. The biters don't usually show up until later in the season.

The early fish are on a mission and it's to get above those gates.


----------



## ausable_steelhead

diztortion said:


> I've caught plenty of legal kangs in the LM. The biters don't usually show up until later in the season.
> 
> The early fish are on a mission and it's to get above those gates.


If you can hit the mouth right after a big blow and run some divers down in those pools, you can really whack the **** out of them. Big time. Usually always a snagger of some sort down there though, so it's hard to do.


----------



## diztortion

ausable_steelhead said:


> If you can hit the mouth right after a big blow and run some divers down in those pools, you can really whack the **** out of them. Big time. Usually always a snagger of some sort down there though, so it's hard to do.


Yeah, have caught some legal beagles there before. Pretty rare for there not to be a snagger there though.

I pretty much cut my teeth chasing river kangs on that river. I'd stay the summers in Manistee at my Grandparents house and live down there... :lol:


----------



## stickbow shooter

Benz said:


> 0-6 so far 20lb braid just getting rocked. I'm down 5 thundersticks so far. Haven't seen another person though.


 I have seen a few people between 6 and 9 mile. You are right on getting rocked. There are some big bad *** ones in there .My son was 1 for 4 it weighted 24 lbs . Bullet chrome and full of fight. As we were leaving tonight the night shift was coming down about 10 guys with lanterns . I wonder what they were going to do ?


----------



## Whitetail_hunter

The power of these early fish is unbelievable. The one that almost spooled me I had been fighting for 5-10 minutes before he decided he was gunna make a mad run upstream that I couldn't stop, I didn't think it had a run like that left in it I figured for sure I played that fish out and was I wrong or what. :lol

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## swaprat

Whitetail_hunter said:


> The power of these early fish is unbelievable. The one that almost spooled me I had been fighting for 5-10 minutes before he decided he was gunna make a mad run upstream that I couldn't stop, I didn't think it had a run like that left in it I figured for sure I played that fish out and was I wrong or what. :lol
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire



they sure will do it a lot of guys use 20 and 30 pound on the big lake for down riggers strait to the spoon. fish do run like that most of all this year there bigger then last year. from what i have been hearing. also got to remember that there is not snags stumps etc .... to foul on. 

now on the big lake there are not any. if you jumped up to 30 lb power pro i would not be surprised if you lost one here or there cause it is a different game in the river. 


just like you said i had a long 45 minute fight with my first ever king on 8 lb test which is not good for the fish. but i did keep it did not know they were that big. but i managed to land it was a 18 or 20 pound king got to remember 8 pound test is only half of it body weight. 

then 15 lb test is not much better your still to light of line on the little with 15 lb test. then you got current to factor in and horsing them in cause of logs and stumps etc...


i would suggest 30 lb power pro on the little with stronger leaders then that of the bigger rivers. it only advise but it the truth... some of the fish this year i hear are averaging 20 lbs that just what i have heard with some 30 ponders in the mix for the kings. 

fighting kings is basically like fighting a log in the current side way so it pulls down river then it de-sides to charge up stream... you think it is pulling down stream but it is the current of the river... and a 150 yard run on light line is possible real quick... 


any ways best of luck.....


----------



## Whitetail_hunter

I'll be up again as soon as I can and I'll be spooled with 20# running a 15# leader maybe 17# if I get my hands on some. I'll land a fish then hopefully.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## swaprat

Whitetail_hunter said:


> I'll be up again as soon as I can and I'll be spooled with 20# running a 15# leader maybe 17# if I get my hands on some. I'll land a fish then hopefully.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


i hope so too! by the way are you fishing the river it self or the out let or mouth? this can dictate a lot on the line too. stren mono filament company makes a 17 pound if you need it. i use it as leader all the time... any ways best of luck....


----------



## Waz_51

Braid to floro and don't look back! Put the wood to em and show them who's boss!

Sent from my HTCEVODesign4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Whitetail_hunter

I fished the river below the weir, I stumbled upon "the tubes" and took a few cast with skein and actually got one to bite. Everyone else down there was using the two fly rig or the old treble and yarn. I only fished there for a half hour or less do the fish being scared as hell. All the other fish were hooked up stream.



posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Whitetail_hunter

Btw the local kids fishing at the tubes was quiet entertaining, watching them perfect there flossing technique. Everytime they mouth hooked one it was "chop shot!" :lol: then watching everybody stop setting there hook every drift as 2 manistee county sheriffs watch everybody fish.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## pmfisherman

Woohoo I love hearing about some fresh Kings! I sure can't wait to get on the river and get spooled haha lol 12lb Cajun Red with 15lb Vicious Flourocarbon leader seems too work really well for me! You win some....you loose some but its always a blast! I feel I hookup more with lighter line just gives me a better "feel" Tight lines!


----------



## Minner_Chaser

My first king was on 15 Pline, no lead. That wasn't even in the river, and it tugged me around for 10+ minutes. I'm having a hard time comprehending how people land them in a small river on 12 lb line....? lol


----------



## Ralph Smith

Great to hear the size of the fish this year. Has anyone checked the stomaches to see if ales are what's fattening them, or some other food source they have found?


----------



## swaprat

Ralph Smith said:


> Great to hear the size of the fish this year. Has anyone checked the stomaches to see if ales are what's fattening them, or some other food source they have found?


i think there was one up in the big lake cold water reports. i think it was ales too...a big wad of them in it belly.... any ways best of luck...


----------



## Ralph Smith

swaprat said:


> i think there was one up in the big lake cold water reports. i think it was ales too...a big wad of them in it belly.... any ways best of luck...


Thanks. Don't do the river's much anymore, been a long time. If I'm going after kings without a boat, its casting at night from a pier. Would love to get one of those big 30lbers on the 7' ugly stick!


----------



## Minner_Chaser

Ralph Smith said:


> Would love to get one of those big 30lbers on the 7' ugly stick!


Try a $20 black beauty 9 ft medium-heavy from a canoe. Lol. It was a 20 lb king, not a 30, but it was like trying to wrestle a bull to the ground with yarn!


----------



## Ralph Smith

Minner_Chaser said:


> Try a $20 black beauty 9 ft medium-heavy from a canoe. Lol. It was a 20 lb king, not a 30, but it was like trying to wrestle a bull to the ground with yarn!


I hear you, they fight like hell when their fresh. I've caught them close to 30, and one that was 34 back in the early 90's at the Soo. The 7' ugly is easy to cast all night with 20lb. fireline and will hold up to a bend from hell trying to turn em. My buddy used to have a 9' black beauty, and he switched to the 7' ugly also. One year at the Soo he got 2 in the same night over 30, one female, one male!:SHOCKED: Was he lucky that night. Wish they'd come back up there like they used to. Back then, had the rail to ourselves pretty much, not many casted spoons at night then.


----------



## Minner_Chaser

After a couple years, and the obvious changes of the stocking reductions, the kings swimming will obviously be lower in numbers, but think about a fish that has twice the amount of food now that it's not competing with twice the amount of fish?

Science dictates larger fish in our near future.


----------



## fishfly

Ralph Smith said:


> Great to hear the size of the fish this year. Has anyone checked the stomaches to see if ales are what's fattening them, or some other food source they have found?


Lots of ales this year in lk mich.


----------



## Fishndude

fishfly said:


> Lots of ales this year in lk mich.


That is great! So the average size of spawning Kings should be over 10# this year.


----------



## Robert Holmes

There should be plenty of fish in the 30# range this year


----------



## Mr Burgundy

And one of those 30lb + fish has my name ALLLLL over it.. lol i cant wait


----------



## Whitetail_hunter

Good luck landing a 30 pounder in the little man :yikes:

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## marn1186

What reel are recommended? spinning/bait caster? I was planning on using my Shimano Spirex RG with rear drag system.


----------



## swaprat

marn1186 said:


> What reel are recommended? spinning/bait caster? I was planning on using my Shimano Spirex RG with rear drag system.


spinning like a 4000 series spirex rg with like 30 pounds of power pro at 175 yards long. would work. 




FishKilla419 said:


> Here fishy fishy..




now thats the truth


any ways wish you guys the best......


----------



## Mr Burgundy

I use a large arbor pin reel loaded with 30# pline. Now i only drifts guts so it works perfectly for bobbers


----------



## Multispeciestamer

Arrived mins before dark. And just winged it. Had to run into the river at one point when the fish decided it was going up river. 









Next day not even a hit. So 1 for 1 on legal fish for me.


----------



## jrv

That's a big boy!


----------



## jerrob

C'mon MST, you can do better than that for a report. That would fly if it got away, make the report worthy of the pic. Hell ya didn't even tell us why ya chose to go fishin' in your flip flops. :lol:

Nice fish, congrats.


----------



## swaprat

mst nice fish! when looking at the photo i thought you drank to much beer and peed your waders! then i read the reply above it, took a dunk you did i see... by the way real nice fish 1 for 1 that damn good!


----------



## troutguy26

jrv said:


> That's a big boy!


Oh don't let it fool ya. 

That's a little boy hanging onto big fish. Adds poundage. 

Tamer why u got flips on out fishin man?


----------



## Multispeciestamer

troutguy26 said:


> Oh don't let it fool ya.
> 
> That's a little boy hanging onto big fish. Adds poundage.
> 
> Tamer why u got flips on out fishin man?


Thats what I had on when I left the house. Will not be wearing them on that river again. Cant tell you how many times the next day I had to go elbow deep in muck to fish em back out. I am between pairs of waders, tired of cheap ones but have not invested in some good ones yet. Before fall ill have a new pair.


----------



## diztortion

Watch out for the razor grass...

Tyler, outta curiosity how did that reel handle that fish?


----------



## Multispeciestamer

diztortion said:


> Watch out for the razor grass...
> 
> Tyler, outta curiosity how did that reel handle that fish?


Not any issues that I have noticed. Drag worked well, would be nice if these small BC's had a clicker of some kind.


----------



## diztortion

Why the clicker?

I've been running those gen 1 Abu Black Max reels for 3 seasons now. I haven't had any issues with any of those, but I do prefer an aluminum housing and metal components.

I also do my own reel maintenance though, and that definitely helps with longevity.

Alan Tani has a website on rebuilds, upgrades, and general cleaning. I use that if I need any walk through help or I'm missing the reel schematic.

http://www.alantani.com/


----------



## swaprat

Multispeciestamer said:


> Thats what I had on when I left the house. Will not be wearing them on that river again. Cant tell you how many times the next day I had to go elbow deep in muck to fish em back out. I am between pairs of waders, tired of cheap ones but have not invested in some good ones yet. Before fall ill have a new pair.




are you shooting for neo's? or breatheables? cabelas last i looked had a great warranty on foot ware better then simms or similar i think. i return a pair after owning them for 5 years the crotch was wearing out they prorated the warranty i end out with some thing like $189.99 on a $250 dollar pair of waders. i had the neo's with the brush tough coating like a 1000 denier coating on the front/ crotch/ belly/ chest/areas of the wader so they don't ware out. any ways got them when they first came out i end out with a $60 pair of 5mm neo's wader i only use in the winter... and a tibor light back country reel for $175 i paid the extra cash. same warranty on the waders too... any ways hope you get some cause that water get cold from here on out.....any ways best of luck ...


----------



## lostontheice

Congrat mst..nice fish...see yall on the river this weekend i hope


----------



## Multispeciestamer

swaprat said:


> are you shooting for neo's? or breatheables? cabelas last i looked had a great warranty on foot ware better then simms or similar i think. i return a pair after owning them for 5 years the crotch was wearing out they prorated the warranty i end out with some thing like $189.99 on a $250 dollar pair of waders. i had the neo's with the brush tough coating like a 1000 denier coating on the front/ crotch/ belly/ chest/areas of the wader so they don't ware out. any ways got them when they first came out i end out with a $60 pair of 5mm neo's wader i only use in the winter... and a tibor light back country reel for $175 i paid the extra cash. same warranty on the waders too... any ways hope you get some cause that water get cold from here on out.....any ways best of luck ...


Ive wet waded the betsie in the mid fall. Cold but what needs to be done sometimes. :lol:. I am not getting Simms. Thinking Patagonia's.


----------



## jrv

LL Bean has several pairs of lifetime warranty waders.


----------



## SALMOTRUTTA

Hodgeman breatheables, ALL PURPOSE, w430s- for under 100 dollars, usually 300 bucks when they first came out. I use em in the river in the winter and wear two pairs of longjons, and a couple pairs of wool socks and its all good. I have had them for three or four years and finally got a hole in them. Easy fix, prolly good to go for 4 more years.


----------



## Queequeg

Simms are expensive, but are a great company to deal with. I sent back a pair of 3G's after 10 years of hard use and they resealed them, put in new seams, new feet stockings, and patch any holes for the cost of shipping and new stockings. In total, I paid around 40$ for repairs and they are like brand new 3G's. If there were a few years younger they would've replaced them completely. They also said if they leak again, send them back and they'll do it again if needed. No hassles, no questions. The only time they'd reject a pair is if they were so cut up and misused that there is nothing they can do to repair them. 

Having said that, I do like Patagonia and for non-gore the William Joseph waders are pretty solid too.


----------



## Benz

MST: Check out Redington Sonic Pro's. I can't say enough good things about them. Are you running Hydrofloat on the revo? What # test? I know what you mean about the clicker, I keep my thumb on the spool to keep track of how fast they are pulling it out but in the little man it doesn't really make a difference, either you're gonna land them or they are headed the other way at full tilt.


----------



## Mr Burgundy

I would throw into the mix cabelas gt. Lifetime warrenty and not really expensive. I think i paid 250 for mine 6 years ago and swapped them out a few times already


----------



## Multispeciestamer

Benz said:


> MST: Check out Redington Sonic Pro's. I can't say enough good things about them. Are you running Hydrofloat on the revo? What # test? I know what you mean about the clicker, I keep my thumb on the spool to keep track of how fast they are pulling it out but in the little man it doesn't really make a difference, either you're gonna land them or they are headed the other way at full tilt.


Its 20# Pline Hydro. Every one is right that says the coating gets kinda funky on the terminal end but it does not seem to weaken it at all.


----------



## stickbow shooter

My sons been running 40 pp with a 20 lb. leader of p line floracarbon. He has been getting his butt handed to him. These fish are unreal .Yesterday he hooked one that looked to be about 30lbs. or so ,it was comical to watch the look on his face it was priceless .He said when he set the hook he thougth to himself (self you just F-d up).It came out of the water then made a mad dash up river and almost spooled him. It pretty much cooked his drag on the reel and shur tested the rod. After that he was done for that trip. So we will be back in the morning if he gets another reel. I have been trying over the years to land one on my 8 weight Sage just cant control them. Like a couple guys said straight to the wood is where the go. God I cant wait to try it again.


----------



## swaprat

Multispeciestamer said:


> Ive wet waded the betsie in the mid fall. Cold but what needs to be done sometimes. :lol:. I am not getting Simms. Thinking Patagonia's.



i don't blame you on the simms! 625 for the g3 is insane! give me a pair of hodgemans any day run em till they leak are you getting a good price on the Patagonia's ? i hear those are great wader i remember when they were $325 non boot foots when i was shopping for waders years ago they ran them on sale once and i think they sold at about 199.99 each pair non boot foots . by the way are they boot foot or stocking foots your looking in? to me i prefer the boot foots but each there own... but am digging the new sole there coming out with like cleats etc... any ways wish you the best what ever route you go.....


----------



## LunkerMan

Glad hear actions are being taken. I see way to much of that when king fishing. Float some skein and watch for bobber mayhem! Hook fish legit, in the mouth.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## swaprat

Dirtywater said:


> I was up there this weekend and the dnr was filming people ripping and took a guy to jail
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app



good to hear there doing their job!


----------



## diztortion

The DNR should harvest some of those early run fish to see if they'll run early in other rivers. 

I think it'd be an interesting study on that particular strain.


----------



## swaprat

they did the same with whiting hackle bread a strain for long hackle like their saddles and tight compact barbs for wrapping. they kept it up so i am sure they could do it with the fish to some extent? they took the best quality s and bread them in to the chickens i am sure the same could be done with fish?


----------



## johnnie555

diztortion said:


> The DNR should harvest some of those early run fish to see if they'll run early in other rivers.
> 
> I think it'd be an interesting study on that particular strain.


The little river isn't the "only" river to get early runs... Just an FYI 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## diztortion

johnnie555 said:


> The little river isn't the "only" river to get early runs... Just an FYI
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


No kidding.. but it has a weir that's easily accessible.


----------



## stickbow shooter

Dirtywater said:


> I was up there this weekend and the dnr was filming people ripping and took a guy to jail
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


 Good, I haven't seen anyone ripping But we did see some guys going down at night and only can assume what they were doing. I am surprised they took them to jail usally just give them a ticket and take there gear for evidence, They probably had other issues as well .It amazes me the people who think you cant catch them legally .Sure it takes awhile to find one willing to bite but that's part of the game, Fooling the fish and trying to land them. It sure isn't about force feeding them. Its a pretty hefty fine to pay for a fish that's bearly edible once it hits the river.


----------



## stickbow shooter

Dirtywater said:


> The guy who got arrested had non payment issues for child support
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


 Yep that would do it.


----------



## Multispeciestamer

johnnie555 said:


> The little river isn't the "only" river to get early runs... Just an FYI
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


:nono:


----------



## JerryBoy1984

anybody have any success throwing streamers in the lil man recently??


----------



## SALMOTRUTTA

JerryBoy1984 said:


> anybody have any success throwing streamers in the lil man recently??


I was fishing the same hole with a fly guide and his client and they were using big white shiny streamers and firetiger streamers in the Same hole I was fishing and they had two legit hook ups they did land with the help of yours truly. Makes me laugh when a guide doesn't bring a net and expects to land something in that river. Those fish are impossible to tail.


----------



## omykiss

We were up on the Little Manistee mid week and spotted upwards of 75 Kings. Pretty spooky, managed to hook into a few with skein but nothing landed. Good times anyway!


----------

